# How Did You Know You Were in Labor?



## redberry3

with first time mums there are so many unknowns.

Was there one big "holy crap" moment that you knew you were in labor?

:hug:


----------



## AppleBlossom

It's hard to say. Believe me, you'll just know. It strikes at such random times lol


----------



## Dizzy321

Yeah my waters gushed out everywhere LOL!! but I got no contractions for another 3 hours and they gradually got stronger all day, I knew I was going to meet my baby very soon though as they only let you go 24 hrs after waters have gone x


----------



## Samantha675

My water broke, then I started cramping, then the contrations hit and I knew!


----------



## Samo

I was in denial, really. I *thought* i was contracting but then again thought it could have just been some aches and pains from DTD :blush:. I was on the phone with a friend timing them and she encouraged me to call L&D. It did start to become more real when i was timing them and they were about 3 minutes apart.


----------



## Vickie

I lost my plug and my waters broke kind of all at once so there was no denying it


----------



## Cariad_bach

With all of mine i got a really bad cramp (the kind that makes you stand on your tiptoes lol) then had bad diarrhea :blush:

Then another cramp ..... than another .... than another and then i knew, 
its happened the same with all 3 so far,

My waters dont brake and i dont get a show until im at the pushing stage!!


----------



## pippam116

on my first my waters gushed, went to get checked out and thought i was goingto get sent home for 24 hours, but it all happened so fast and next thing i know was being rushed to delivery.

on my second, i woke up at 5.50 and couldnt work out why i was awake had been sleeping well and didn't need the loo, then it came lol the really strong first pain almost pulled the sink of the wall, hubby comes running shush my brothers r asleep, and then another arghhhhhhhh it was all so quick, i was thinking im gonna have this baby where im stood lol!


----------



## CeliaM

My waters didn't break (just leaked, which I didn't recognize as a symptom), and I didn't even know there was such a thing as a show, which I don't recall happening anyways! 

I had been having strong backaches all day, but figured it was from all the shopping I'd done that day. We had family for dinner, and once they went home, I got my hotpad and laid on the couch for a while. Then I started getting contractions, but was in denial about it for a while. I started to pack a bag to take to the hospital without telling my husband, as I thought "maybe this is labour". As I was packing, the contractions were so strong that I found myself hunching over the bed and breathing through them. I think it was at that point that I admitted to myself that this was labour. It was early and I hadn't had my prenatal classes yet (it was scheduled for the next day, dang it), so I didn't even know that one could phone the hospital for advice. So I made the hubby a hotdog so he wouldn't faint during the birth, and then we got in the car. Driving to the hospital, the contractions were very strong and uncomfortable, and only 2 mins apart. By the time we got there, I was 5cm dilated already! 

So it obviously took me a while to clue in and get my butt out the door, but I think had I been more educated about signs of labour, and closer to my due date so I was actually expecting it to happen, I might have clued in a lot sooner!


----------



## mummymadness

I had no plug or water breaking to let me know .
I just knew when i was bent over the sofa at home screaming it Fuc**ng hurts that baby was going to show lol . xx .


----------



## Beltane

I couldnt stop running to the toilet. At first I thought I had ate something bad because the cramps were so unbearable. I was on the potty rocking back and forth sweating and I was in so much pain that I had to breathe through every second. After the "clearout" the cramps persisted. Then I got pains that felt like a knife in my ass- thats when I knew, this was it!


----------



## godivalocks

This is a great thread, especially for a first-timer like myself. The unknown is definitely terrifying!


----------



## godivalocks

Beltane said:


> Then I got pains that felt like a knife in my ass- thats when I knew, this was it!

THAT isn't very reassuring. #-o


----------



## Beltane

godivalocks said:


> Beltane said:
> 
> 
> Then I got pains that felt like a knife in my ass- thats when I knew, this was it!
> 
> THAT isn't very reassuring. #-oClick to expand...

Sorry but thats the only way I could describe it. I guess some women have more rectal pressure than others depending on how the baby is positioned. I had no back labor at all which I hear about a lot.


----------

